# I feel bad



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So I decided to give him My Special Skulls

Feel better big boy


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

gay cobras?

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.... big boy.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

dog laughed itself to sleep.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok it was funny at first not giving me the RIP skulls that I made this is a bit much. its not funny anymore.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

seriously.........


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dont think it's permanent NJ :laugh:

btw, joey'd needs skulls too...



NJKILLSYOU said:


> seriously.........


yer temper is almost as bad as mine.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont care if its temporary its rediculous i just want normal friggin RIP skulls.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Look...Im just trying to help you out of the closet. Everyone knows you are reluctant and sometimes...all anyone needs is a little push.

So for your sake...and your family...come out NJ...come out


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i dont care if its temporary its rediculous i just want normal friggin RIP skulls.


Its okay to be gay


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ridiculous is GG's middle name

Gross "Ridiculous" Gurke, the Urinator


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im not f*cking gay. jesus christ i just want normal skulls.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Look...Im just trying to help you out of the closet. Everyone knows you are reluctant and sometimes...all anyone needs is a little push.
> 
> So for your sake...and your family...come out NJ...come out












I think NJ is about to lose it


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

And I am trying dude...I really am. But we both need to be honest...what is normal to you..might not be normal to everyone...if you know what i mean


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJ = not gay

or was it 'not Jay'... ah crap....

oh well


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

what the f*ck? seriously it *was* funny.... it not now.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hey NJ those are cool skulls


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What are you going to do NJ.....put on a dress and beat me with an umbrella?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

its okay nj dont be mad


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...and I just had a top right? You think I should give that to NJ..or does he perfer to be on bottom


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> im not f*cking gay. jesus christ i just want normal skulls.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yay! thanks for the great skulls asshole. only problem is.... i dont think i like rainbows as much as you do.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

sorry, had to post it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yay! thanks for the great skulls asshole. only problem is.... i dont think i like rainbows as much as you do.


NJ...come on dude...this isnt about me. We are all concerned about you. I know it is a big step..but you wont regret it. Quit fooling yourself....it only hurts you.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yay! thanks for the great skulls asshole. only problem is.... i dont think i like rainbows as much as you do.


Ideals, friend.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJ.... tick tick tick tick......


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hey thanks for the support guys!









this is seriously bullshit im actually angry. get rid of these stupid ass skulls asshole.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

User said:


> hey thanks for the support guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> yay! thanks for the great skulls asshole. only problem is.... i dont think i like rainbows as much as you do.


NJ...come on dude...this isnt about me. We are all concerned about you. I know it is a big step..but you wont regret it. Quit fooling yourself....it only hurts you.
[/quote]
are you getting off on this? do you make love juice in your pants by belittling people?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hey thanks for the support guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please dont include me in your fantasies...the whole asshole reference is making me uncomfortable


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

f*ck YOU.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> are you getting off on this? do you make love juice in your pants by belittling people?


Hmmm......would it make this any easier if I said I did? Im just trying to do what is best here...no reason to get hostile.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> f*ck YOU.


I dont swing that way...but thanks for the offer. At my age you dont get too many that blatant


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

there is reason to get hostile you f*cking asshole. change my f*cking skulls back to f*cking normal.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> View attachment 141223


jmax FTW!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...Im trying to be as respectful of your "situation" as I can...but if you keep disrespecting me...I just dont know how nice I can continue to be....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont even f*cking care anymore. this is just bullshit. f*ck you GG.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok...Im trying to be as respectful of your "situation" as I can...but if you keep disrespecting me...I just dont know how nice I can continue to be....


look i dont care if you have a man crush on me you asshole. change my skulls back to f*cking normal.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Alright f*ck stain....I thought you could take a joke. Continue with this attitude and you can not only kiss this f*cking team goodbye...but this site as well.

Happy now young man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

this feels like a dash


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no im not f*ck YOU, i can take a joke, you took this one to far you DUMB f*cking ASSHOLE.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I always thought 'gay' people were happy.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

seriously this is just bullshit, i dont even give a sh*t if i get banned. GG you are an asshole. a big f*cking dirty asshole.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> no im not f*ck YOU, i can take a joke, you took this one to far you DUMB f*cking ASSHOLE.


Again with the asshole referance....when will you stop displaying your fetish in private and just come out with it?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geez NJ.. RELAX!!!

or this is your new avatar


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> seriously this is just bullshit, i dont even give a sh*t if i get banned. GG you are an asshole. a big f*cking dirty asshole.


/see last post


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

my fetish? your a f*cking douschebag. plain and simple. f*ck you. f*ck you. f*ck you. you come here trying to call me out, when its you who is the flaming homosexual. eat a dick and spin some meat you little bitch.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um.. to lighten things up...

we just had more posts than Team Easy had in all of March.









/secretly hopes NJ's temper is April Fool's Day related.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> my fetish? your a f*cking douschebag. plain and simple. f*ck you. f*ck you. f*ck you. you come here trying to call me out, when its you who is the flaming homosexual. eat a dick and spin some meat you little bitch.


Im not the one on "Team Gay" now am I


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> View attachment 141231


Yes and lots of it. No lube


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no this is just bullshit. just ban me i dont want a reason to come here and associate with assholes like you anyway.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/HebrewTaija/****.png


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> /secretly hopes NJ's temper is April Fool's Day related.


Yeah...it better be. I can only take being called an asshole so many times. And my chick just read his last fu post.....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

What does NJ have against the homesexual community cries*


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea well its not. f*ck OFF YOU DIRTY ASS COCKBAG.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Too much of tha ghey


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> /secretly hopes NJ's temper is April Fool's Day related.


Yeah...it better be. I can only take being called an asshole so many times. And my chick just read his last fu post.....
[/quote]
shoot boys and gilrs, run and hide, GG has been humiliated on the net in front of his lady......
i know i be scared, GG my skulls please


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

HOF anyone?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....only in RIP

...or maybe Canada


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

F*CK YOU GG
your a f*cking asshole
i hope you have fun in life
you f*cking piece of sh*t.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> ....only in RIP
> 
> ...or maybe Canada


we would all be puffin dubes in canada during this gay event


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yea well its not. f*ck OFF YOU DIRTY ASS COCKBAG.


Again with the homosexual referance....we can do this the easy way...or the hard way....it is up to you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wait... Tinkerbelle is here? Geez... when NJ comes out of the closet, he does it big time.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o96/Dominic78/****.gif


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> yea well its not. f*ck OFF YOU DIRTY ASS COCKBAG.


Again with the homosexual referance....we can do this the easy way...or the hard way....it is up to you.
[/quote]
they hard way sounds sexy


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

joey said:


> /secretly hopes NJ's temper is April Fool's Day related.


Yeah...it better be. I can only take being called an asshole so many times. And my chick just read his last fu post.....
[/quote]
shoot boys and gilrs, run and hide, GG has been humiliated on the net in front of his lady......
i know i be scared, GG my skulls please
[/quote]

Aren't you the dude that drives the ghey automobile ?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you would like the hard way would you? f*ck off. your just a f*cking shitbag.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe this should be in the Pfury announcements?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r263/billabong2506/****.gif


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

announcements ToPs









6 pages... holy f*ck!

I think anyone who wants to make a **** joke... anywhere in the universe... can just click on this thread for material.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Alright..it is getting very obvious that NJ cant take a f*cking joke and continues to insult me with pathetic profanity laden posts...im just about done with this idiot.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

User said:


> /secretly hopes NJ's temper is April Fool's Day related.


Yeah...it better be. I can only take being called an asshole so many times. And my chick just read his last fu post.....
[/quote]
shoot boys and gilrs, run and hide, GG has been humiliated on the net in front of his lady......
i know i be scared, GG my skulls please
[/quote]

Aren't you the dude that drives the ghey automobile ?








[/quote]
actually i drive an 07 jetta wolfsburg you flaming queerball


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> Maybe this should be in the Pfury announcements?


i agree


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

f*ck you i made the f*cking RIP skulls and i was excited about getting them, then you come a long and say no skulls for you, haha. ok thats fine i can take a f*cking joke. then you come up with this brilliant i f*cking dea to try and humiliate me. its just bullshit. and your just an asshole. f*ck OFF.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> you would like the hard way would you? f*ck off. your just a f*cking shitbag.


Your posts are all looking the same NJ.







Maybe just joke along with it? Timbz is the only one that I ever thought was gay...

well, Timbz and 2p2f...

but 2p2f has kids so....

well....

you know what my point was....

where am I?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> f*ck you i made the f*cking RIP skulls and i was excited about getting them, then you come a long and say no skulls for you, haha. ok thats fine i can take a f*cking joke. then you come up with this brilliant i f*cking dea to try and humiliate me. its just bullshit. and your just an asshole. f*ck OFF.


even i must say it is a bit sick


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

13 users reading this


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh... I'm going to regret this but....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

gaydar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

so tired from tha gheyness


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

joey said:


> /secretly hopes NJ's temper is April Fool's Day related.


Yeah...it better be. I can only take being called an asshole so many times. And my chick just read his last fu post.....
[/quote]
shoot boys and gilrs, run and hide, GG has been humiliated on the net in front of his lady......
i know i be scared, GG my skulls please
[/quote]

Aren't you the dude that drives the ghey automobile ?








[/quote]
actually i drive an 07 jetta wolfsburg you flaming queerball
[/quote]
Leave my sexuality out of this you f*cker. You aren't good looking and can't have me.

You did drive it and you LOVED IT!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Alright..it is getting very obvious that NJ cant take a f*cking joke and continues to insult me with pathetic profanity laden posts...im just about done with this idiot.


just about done? f*ck YOU. i dont f*cking care. you just an asshole who has nothing better to do then belittle people. eat a dick. good day.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> f*ck you i made the f*cking RIP skulls and i was excited about getting them, then you come a long and say no skulls for you, haha. ok thats fine i can take a f*cking joke. then you come up with this brilliant i f*cking dea to try and humiliate me. its just bullshit. and your just an asshole. f*ck OFF.


Last warning dude......It was a fricken joke.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

*F*CK YOU.*


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

User said:


> /secretly hopes NJ's temper is April Fool's Day related.


Yeah...it better be. I can only take being called an asshole so many times. And my chick just read his last fu post.....
[/quote]
shoot boys and gilrs, run and hide, GG has been humiliated on the net in front of his lady......
i know i be scared, GG my skulls please
[/quote]

Aren't you the dude that drives the ghey automobile ?








[/quote]
actually i drive an 07 jetta wolfsburg you flaming queerball
[/quote]
Leave my sexuality out of this you f*cker. You aren't good looking and can't have me.

You did drive it and you LOVED IT!








[/quote]
ya it was cool i love my new car more, but not like i loved you last night user


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Alright..it is getting very obvious that NJ cant take a f*cking joke and continues to insult me with pathetic profanity laden posts...im just about done with this idiot.


just about done? f*ck YOU. i dont f*cking care. you just an asshole who has nothing better to do then belittle people. eat a dick. *good day*.
[/quote]
And goodbye.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

acestro said:


> wait... Tinkerbelle is here? Geez... when NJ comes out of the closet, he does it big time.


yes, i'm here.... my fairy little self- ironic, no?

i had a sh*t day at work again, and this thread totally made me laugh so hard i cried! thanks guys









and going with the theme (but totally not an attack on NJ)









and just because i thought it was HILARIOUS and came up on the same search as the last one....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe NJ can laugh now?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

and with the wave of a finger, nj has been bannised?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

joey said:


> ya it was cool i love my new car more, but not like i loved you last night user


You know after reading that, if NJ is truly upset - I know why .


















You 're the _little bitty_ cupcake.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

15 users!









and italics EVERYWHERE


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I fluffed pillows in padded room. 
He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

NJ IS SUSPENDED









THATS FUCKED UP


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

20 users... yikes...

and Robert is banned









why do you have to have such a temper NJ?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

HOW CAN YOU SUSPEND HIM WHEN WE KNEW WE WERE MAKING HIM MAD


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

he couldnt take it as a joke


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]

Sterotypes aren't welcome.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


o snap, that's harsh.

a little funny.... but harsh.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> HOW CAN YOU SUSPEND HIM WHEN WE KNEW WE WERE MAKING HIM MAD


Read back through the post...how many warning do you need to give one less then masculine person?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> HOW CAN YOU SUSPEND HIM WHEN WE KNEW WE WERE MAKING HIM MAD


Read back through the post...how many warning do you need to give one less then masculine person?








[/quote]
YEA BUT THOSE WE JUST FUELING THE FIRE


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

User said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]

Sterotypes aren't welcome.
[/quote]

I wasn't sterotyping. I needed some pants hemmed and two of my guy friends, who happened to be gay, volunteered. Both of them are EXCELLENT at sewing!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

....NJ takes this site WAY to seriously...i guess that happens when your on more than jim...:laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> HOW CAN YOU SUSPEND HIM WHEN WE KNEW WE WERE MAKING HIM MAD


Read back through the post...how many warning do you need to give one less then masculine person?








[/quote]
YEA BUT THOSE WE JUST FUELING THE FIRE
[/quote]
Those? I refuse to argue with an idiot....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> HOW CAN YOU SUSPEND HIM WHEN WE KNEW WE WERE MAKING HIM MAD


Read back through the post...how many warning do you need to give one less then masculine person?









[/quote]
YEA BUT THOSE WE JUST FUELING THE FIRE
[/quote]

yea... I should have closed it. I know as well as anyone about NJ's temper. If it wasn't April Fool's I would have closed it too. Bad coincidence I guess.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]

Sterotypes aren't welcome.
[/quote]

I wasn't sterotyping. I needed some pants hemmed and two of my guy friends, who happened to be gay, volunteered. Both of them are EXCELLENT at sewing!
[/quote]

So it took two gay guys to hem your pants ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Trigga said:


> ....NJ takes this site WAY to seriously...i guess that happens when your on more than jim...:laugh:


have to say QFT on that one Trigg


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah monnn


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

User said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]

Sterotypes aren't welcome.
[/quote]

I wasn't sterotyping. I needed some pants hemmed and two of my guy friends, who happened to be gay, volunteered. Both of them are EXCELLENT at sewing!
[/quote]

So it took two gay guys to hem your pants ?
[/quote]

No, but they both volunteered. I ended up having Brian do it because he does costuming for the school's drama department.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/see nj never return


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

User said:


> /see nj never return












with his temper, that padded room has shredded walls already


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> /see nj never return


when he does hell be in the hall of fame


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

/feels sorry for NJ


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]

Sterotypes aren't welcome.
[/quote]

I wasn't sterotyping. I needed some pants hemmed and two of my guy friends, who happened to be gay, volunteered. Both of them are EXCELLENT at sewing!
[/quote]

So it took two gay guys to hem your pants ?
[/quote]

No, but they both volunteered. I ended up having Brian do it because he does costuming for the school's drama department.
[/quote]

So in homosexuality there are ranks and stages of abilities. Interesting. Brian it better at hemming, the other who knows.

I suppose I should also ask what everybody wants to ask, Pixiedust. Explain your title.

IN DETAIL.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sees things calm down

/still holds on to shred of hope that it might be an April Fool's joke


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont...NJ needs a break...a LONG one


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> /feels sorry for NJ


me too hes probably making another account just to mess with us


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This is one insane thread.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

april fools joke?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I need a burger.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anyone have NJ's phone number?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what the f*ck happened?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Does anyone have NJ's phone number?


No... hmmm... who would...

Richard Simmons?

I kid!!!!! Honestly... let him cool off, I think he'll be fine tomorrow.

Well.... this got less fun real fast


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> what the f*ck happened?


Do you have NJ's phone #?

I want to call him and see if he is man enough to say what he is saying in the padded room to my face. If you have it just pm me.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


>


no drama just fun in games but nj took it overboard


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> april fools joke?


um... do you even read my posts?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

*well maybe not to my face..but at least to me over the phone.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

User said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]

Sterotypes aren't welcome.
[/quote]

I wasn't sterotyping. I needed some pants hemmed and two of my guy friends, who happened to be gay, volunteered. Both of them are EXCELLENT at sewing!
[/quote]

So it took two gay guys to hem your pants ?
[/quote]

No, but they both volunteered. I ended up having Brian do it because he does costuming for the school's drama department.
[/quote]

So in homosexuality there are ranks and stages of abilities. Interesting. Brian it better at hemming, the other who knows.

I suppose I should also ask what everybody wants to ask, Pixiedust. Explain your title.

IN DETAIL.
[/quote]

Duhhhhh... Like up your nose, and makes you sneeze!









Bagel (the 'other' guy) made this cute throw quilt for our living room... but I figured when it comes to hemming, go with the person who knows about clothing seams.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> what the f*ck happened?


Do you have NJ's phone #?

I want to call him and see if he is man enough to say what he is saying in the padded room to my face. If you have it just pm me.
[/quote]

I dont know if anyone has it, but if they do I wouldn't call him now. I'd actually shut down his posting ability and give him a day.

I dont even want to know what he's saying in there.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> april fools joke?


um... do you even read my posts?








[/quote]










sees fishy555555555 as our newest member

/thinks thats NJ


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

less than tha funny ToPs









geez NJ.... bipolar much?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> you would like the hard way would you? f*ck off. your just a f*cking shitbag.


Your posts are all looking the same NJ.







Maybe just joke along with it? Timbz is the only one that I ever thought was gay...

well, Timbz and 2p2f...

but 2p2f has kids so....

well....

you know what my point was....

where am I?
[/quote]


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *well maybe not to my face..but at least to me over the phone.


i dont think so


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what the f*ck is going... is this a big April Fools joke youre all in on


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh snap NJ really can't take jokes.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/wants to see what nj is saying in padded room


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> what the f*ck is going... is this a big April Fools joke youre all in on


you and jimbob


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

wow. just wow. i reeeeeealy hope this was all a big April Fools.

last time i leave for 30 minutes


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]

Sterotypes aren't welcome.
[/quote]

I wasn't sterotyping. I needed some pants hemmed and two of my guy friends, who happened to be gay, volunteered. Both of them are EXCELLENT at sewing!
[/quote]

So it took two gay guys to hem your pants ?
[/quote]

No, but they both volunteered. I ended up having Brian do it because he does costuming for the school's drama department.
[/quote]

So in homosexuality there are ranks and stages of abilities. Interesting. Brian it better at hemming, the other who knows.

I suppose I should also ask what everybody wants to ask, Pixiedust. Explain your title.

IN DETAIL.
[/quote]

Duhhhhh... Like up your nose, and makes you sneeze!









Bagel (the 'other' guy) made this cute throw quilt for our living room... but I figured when it comes to hemming, go with the person who knows about clothing seams.
[/quote]

HAha you' re so funny









Straight guys can be good at sewing. And we can also toss a mean salad, which means we can cook badass!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

when he comes back next time he shouldnt take jokes so seriously


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> I dont know if anyone has it, but if they do I wouldn't call him now. I'd actually shut down his posting ability and give him a day.
> 
> I dont even want to know what he's saying in there.


No..im not shutting off anything...he is totally burying himself in the padded room. This is all going to go to mab anyways....so we will see what happens.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

User said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]

Sterotypes aren't welcome.
[/quote]

I wasn't sterotyping. I needed some pants hemmed and two of my guy friends, who happened to be gay, volunteered. Both of them are EXCELLENT at sewing!
[/quote]

So it took two gay guys to hem your pants ?
[/quote]

No, but they both volunteered. I ended up having Brian do it because he does costuming for the school's drama department.
[/quote]

So in homosexuality there are ranks and stages of abilities. Interesting. Brian it better at hemming, the other who knows.

I suppose I should also ask what everybody wants to ask, Pixiedust. Explain your title.

IN DETAIL.
[/quote]

Duhhhhh... Like up your nose, and makes you sneeze!









Bagel (the 'other' guy) made this cute throw quilt for our living room... but I figured when it comes to hemming, go with the person who knows about clothing seams.
[/quote]

HAha you' re so funny









Straight guys can be good at sewing. And we can also toss a mean salad, which means we can cook badass!








[/quote]










this 'side' convo is so surreal it's hilarious!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i see tinkerbelle and user chit chatting

something going on between you two?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

nj= http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=16688


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont know if anyone has it, but if they do I wouldn't call him now. I'd actually shut down his posting ability and give him a day.
> 
> I dont even want to know what he's saying in there.


No..im not shutting off anything...he is totally burying himself in the padded room. This is all going to go to mab anyways....so we will see what happens.
[/quote]

ah crap.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/sees an anonymous user


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

this thread was cool 
but now it sux


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I said that already









noObs can't enter the lounge or team rooms


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

goodbye NJ


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geis said:


>


I still think it's a joke.

hope it's a joke.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> this thread was cool
> but now it sux


Stop typing


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

User said:


> this thread was cool
> but now it sux


Stop typing









[/quote]


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

edit


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jmax611 said:


>


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Goodbye


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

User said:


> I fluffed pillows in padded room.
> He's going to have to make his own drapes/.


well, at least most gay people I know are good at sewing
[/quote]

Sterotypes aren't welcome.
[/quote]

I wasn't sterotyping. I needed some pants hemmed and two of my guy friends, who happened to be gay, volunteered. Both of them are EXCELLENT at sewing!
[/quote]

So it took two gay guys to hem your pants ?
[/quote]

No, but they both volunteered. I ended up having Brian do it because he does costuming for the school's drama department.
[/quote]

So in homosexuality there are ranks and stages of abilities. Interesting. Brian it better at hemming, the other who knows.

I suppose I should also ask what everybody wants to ask, Pixiedust. Explain your title.

IN DETAIL.
[/quote]

Duhhhhh... Like up your nose, and makes you sneeze!









Bagel (the 'other' guy) made this cute throw quilt for our living room... but I figured when it comes to hemming, go with the person who knows about clothing seams.
[/quote]

HAha you' re so funny









Straight guys can be good at sewing. And we can also toss a mean salad, which means we can cook badass!








[/quote]

I'm sure thats true. Would you like a cookie or something?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bye NJ...go get laid...itll relieve some stress u got


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I'm sure thats true. Would you like a cookie or something?


No.

I am postive that you cannot cook because you're straight, female and in your twenties. If the cookies are store bought then yes I may take one or more. Thank you. Much.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

User said:


> I'm sure thats true. Would you like a cookie or something?


No.

I am postive that you cannot cook because you're straight, female and in your twenties. If the cookies are store bought then yes I may take one or more. Thank you. Much.








[/quote]

But... I made one special for you!









And I actually can cook.... But I will leave the salad tossing to you


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

*APRIL FOOLS!*


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/nj


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

User said:


> I'm sure thats true. Would you like a cookie or something?


No.

I am postive that you cannot cook because you're straight, female and in your twenties. If the cookies are store bought then yes I may take one or more. Thank you. Much.








[/quote]

you het two cookies with teh whip cream!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

HES BACK!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

you little bitch


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> *APRIL FOOLS!*


How fricken gullible are you people...like I could actually make a set of skulls. NJ made those


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> *APRIL FOOLS!*


I f*cking knew it all along


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

i knew it


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

really felt bad for poor NJ for a minute there


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *APRIL FOOLS!*


How fricken gullible are you people...like I could actually make a set of skulls. NJ made those








[/quote]

LMAO


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha

GG = the man.

you all =


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha
> 
> GG = the man.
> 
> you all =


<---- called it first









/but was getting concerned









I was going to make GG ban me just to talk to your dumb ass (and Timbz too)

We were going to get banned for you...

you ****.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *APRIL FOOLS!*


How fricken gullible are you people...like I could actually make a set of skulls. NJ made those








[/quote]
wait so nj made the team gay skulls


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> I'm sure thats true. Would you like a cookie or something?


No.

I am postive that you cannot cook because you're straight, female and in your twenties. If the cookies are store bought then yes I may take one or more. Thank you. Much.








[/quote]

But... I made one special for you!










And I actually can cook.... But I will leave the salad tossing to you








[/quote]

That was so special. cries*

I'll teach you to cook better though.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey, at least I totally got a sig quote out of this....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Of course he made those skulls...damn people...do you not realize how computer illiterate I am...I could not make something like that if my life depended on it.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well... I had just given Timbz the Square Table password to take your place NJ











Grosse Gurke said:


> Of course he made those skulls...damn people...do you not realize how computer illiterate I am...I could not make something like that if my life depended on it.


One word

Winkyee

:laugh:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

this thread made my day


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

it was pretty hilarious


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hey, at least I totally got a sig quote out of this....


I gota remember to not drink and talk to tink on aim..she does this to me all the time


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

well happy april fools day to everyone


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

and to all a great night.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hof


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> hof












its already there


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha its already here.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

i cant take this rollercoaster that we all call P-Fury.....


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

which is a good thing, that way i could watch it when i was logged out.

being banned sucks. you literally cant do anything.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> hof












its already there
[/quote]


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hey, at least I totally got a sig quote out of this....


x2

Everytime we seem to have chat, its immoral. Go figure, eh

Meh.

Can't believe some people fell for the joke. THATS GAY!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, what a dash.









Gay NJ April Fool's thread FTW!!!









still 8 members reading!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

X3

i got the best sig quote out of it too. haha.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

your quote is the best NJ


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I still get your spot on the square table


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i like mine


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> i like mine


that one is good too


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

man I was fooled. I was like wtf he says hes mad and its not funny, then it goes for pages and pages and he gets banned!?!?!?!

fooled me


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

looking back i should of know it was a joke because nj didnt bitch at neone else but gg


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i didnt want anyone to actually get mad at me for getting mad at them.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

yea but i know you would of been like f you jmax f u ace, f u trigaa etc...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> yea but i know you would of been like f you jmax f u ace, f u trigaa etc...


naw, NJ went straight to the source


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow when did all this started??

Aww NJ I support you


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha its all good pink. just a lil april fools joke for everyone.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ oh OK


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> HOW CAN YOU SUSPEND HIM WHEN WE KNEW WE WERE MAKING HIM MAD


Read back through the post...how many warning do you need to give one less then masculine person?








[/quote]
ya but dude man, you cant do that to people and excpect them to just be like, oh ok ha ha lol lol joke joke how funy, lets all have a laugh, you should try to see things from an outside point of view sometimes man, this aggression will not stand man the dude will not stand for this aggression.

oh ha ha i see it was all a gay joke, i guess its funny i usual like jokes with truth in them, in this case a mod having a napoleon complex and someone getting mad at it and then poof, well what a waste of my time

i dont even nkow why im still typing, but ill stop he.......


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

april fools joey


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ha ha foooool you
and a a real funy one too









hey wheelchair, where are my skulls?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dude im so confused.

GG wasnt pulling april fools on me. me and him were playing april fools on you guys.

joey your post are really confusing.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude im so confused.
> 
> GG wasnt pulling april fools on me. me and him were playing april fools on you guys.
> 
> joey your post are really confusing.


who cares wher are my skulls


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea GG joey does need skulls since he is in team RIP.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

GG and NJ ftw

All you guys that were like "I knew it" are full of it...we had all of you by the ball......well....with the exception of tink maybe











NJKILLSYOU said:


> yea GG joey does need skulls since he is in team RIP.


I would rather kick myself in the nuts then give joey skulls


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha are we gonna see this thread replayed by joey'd in the near future?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha are we gonna see this thread replayed by joey'd in the near future?


joey would kill himself on page 1


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha are we gonna see this thread replayed by joey'd in the near future?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> yea but i know you would of been like f you jmax f u ace, f u trigaa etc...


.deedni

btw.... joey... do you know what a 'Napolean complex' is?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> GG and NJ ftw
> 
> All you guys that were like "I knew it" are full of it...we had all of you by the ball......well....with the exception of tink maybe


I just called it first, I was still definitely concerned... ready to be banned to help out!







The only reason I didn't close it (knowing NJ's temper) was just in case it was a joke.

Timbz didn't even get it after it was over :rasp: (neither does joey, even the next day







)


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Stfu m**********r.. i left the PM open from you for like 10 minutes to use the bathroom and replied when i got back after the thread turned into a joke


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...












/sees Timbz is still mad about seeing 'tubgirl'


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> seriously.........


yer temper is almost as bad as mine.








[/quote]
thank you ace and NJ


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hahaha when gg asked for nj's phone number i tried to look it up usiing his address


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> hahaha when gg asked for nj's phone number i tried to look it up usiing his address


thats great but hwere are mny skulls


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

obsess much?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

joey said:


> hahaha when gg asked for nj's phone number i tried to look it up usiing his address


thats great but hwere are mny skulls
[/quote]
in tubgirls anus


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

tubgirl?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Geis said:


> tubgirl?


prepare to be


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> tubgirl?


prepare to be

















[/quote]








oh sh*t.... brace yourself Geis...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

wtf is tub girl

if its like meatspin then i dont wanna know


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

how many meatspins i have to sit through for skulls


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

1 for every post in AQHU


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it might have to be tubgirl squirts you have to sit through... ask Timbz...



jmax611 said:


> wtf is tub girl
> 
> if its like meatspin then i dont wanna know


you dont wanna know


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

That should be the new fury punishment

Instead of 24hour suspensions, wrong do-ers get teh ghey skullz for a week :laugh:


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Man Im away for a few days and I miss all this!









Good sh*t, the skulls rule!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.deedni


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm making up for missing out on GheyNJ bashing yesterday cause I felt bad for him.........


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

How you guys put up with Joey is beyond me.....he reminds me of the kid in the back of the car repeating "are we there yet" over and over and over...to the point where you cant really blame the father for reaching back and cracking him across the skull.

To answer your question Joey...when you can pester mike into doing it...I have other things I am working on right now. that believe it or not...I think might be a little more important


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

the assman has done it again


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

word GG! remind em to send you a christmas card man..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> How you guys put up with Joey is beyond me.....he reminds me of the kid in the back of the car repeating "are we there yet" over and over and over...to the point where you cant really blame the father for reaching back and cracking him across the skull.
> 
> To answer your question Joey...when you can pester mike into doing it...I have other things I am working on right now. that believe it or not...I think might be a little more important


oh boy... I wouldn't pester both GG and Xenon if I were you joey









maybe just chillax....

I dont know how we put up with joey either







I think we let Timbz slap him around a bit...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

acestro said:


> ....NJ takes this site WAY to seriously...i guess that happens when your on more than jim...:laugh:


have to say QFT on that one Trigg








[/quote]

Oh man...thats my favourite quote of the thread









Nice one NJ! Good thread!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

not ... really all that funny...









especially considering the other 'gems' in there


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i like popcorn


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wheres my pocorn? ( tuna popcorn that is )


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

tuna popcorn









/sprints to patent office


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

one more and u hit 8 k man!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

acestro said:


> not ... really all that funny...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The humour is in the people who said it!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

meh







a tad ironic perhaps... not really hilarious.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

thanks DB for the contrast of not being funny towards hilariousness


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Lets review Joey shall we.......



joey said:


> thats nice and all assman, or the way your treating me should i just call you an ass, but thanks for singling me out, its nice to see the mods are fair at least
> oh by the way that fair thing was sarcasm if you didnt get it


And Im the bad guy in this?









You really need to grow up Joey...seriously.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ahh joeyd u never learn.

dont argue with the assman bro...

even when hes wrong hes right


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

joey should of made him the sandwich


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> joey should of made him the sandwich












O god! thats awesome!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I know how Joey is, but I guess if he is a team rip member he should get them just like everybody else, regardless, he passed the test, other wise why did you guys made him take that test, if you were not going to accept him as rip member. 
Don't get me wrong I knw he can be annoying sometimes, but GG just cause u don't like him doens't mean he is not a rip member IMO


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> Well I know how Joey is, but I guess if he is a team rip member he should get them just like everybody else, regardless, he passed the test, other wise why did you guys made him take that test, if you were not going to accept him as rip member.
> Don't get me wrong I knw he can be annoying sometimes, but GG just cause u don't like him doens't mean he is not a rip member IMO


you make a strong point....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

meh

hell get them


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

meh x2


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Well I know how Joey is, but I guess if he is a team rip member he should get them just like everybody else, regardless, he passed the test, other wise why did you guys made him take that test, if you were not going to accept him as rip member.


I never said he coudnt have the skulls. If you want him representing you...that is your decision..not mine. I dont care one way or the other.


> Don't get me wrong I knw he can be annoying sometimes, but GG just cause u don't like him doens't mean he is not a rip member IMO


You ever hear the expression you dont bite the hand that feeds you? If you want something from someone it doesnt take a genius to understand that is probably not the person to attack. It is not like I said anything to him....or he had anything to do with the situation....even if it were not a joke. He jumped into the middle of this thread and what did he do?.....he called me out. That fine..I can handle that...but dont turn around and ask me to go out of my way for you.

Im sure mike will be happy to hook him up.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

who is this mike you speak of ?









lalalallaalaalaa!!!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^zenon


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea he knows.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If he gets them he must understand that they get instantly revoked if he gets in trouble again (ZERO tolerance)

btw... PERMANENTLY removed if they get removed. Joey has gotten into too much trouble...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hes an emo troublemaker allright...

wonder where he is ..

the kitchen perhaps


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> ^zenon


thats *X*enon to you....

wasn't Zenon some horrible made-for-TV Disney Channel movie?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Oops my bad. I have no idea if it was some show or not. anyways, I'm not going to bother editing


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well I know how Joey is, but I guess if he is a team rip member he should get them just like everybody else, regardless, he passed the test, other wise why did you guys made him take that test, if you were not going to accept him as rip member.


I never said he coudnt have the skulls. If you want him representing you...that is your decision..not mine. I dont care one way or the other.


> Don't get me wrong I knw he can be annoying sometimes, but GG just cause u don't like him doens't mean he is not a rip member IMO


You ever hear the expression you dont bite the hand that feeds you? If you want something from someone it doesnt take a genius to understand that is probably not the person to attack. It is not like I said anything to him....or he had anything to do with the situation....even if it were not a joke. He jumped into the middle of this thread and what did he do?.....he called me out. That fine..I can handle that...but dont turn around and ask me to go out of my way for you.

Im sure mike will be happy to hook him up.
[/quote]

I was saying


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> I was saying


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> wasn't Zenon some horrible made-for-TV Disney Channel movie?


Even worse, wasn't it two?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I was saying











[/quote]

lol nice smiley


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That smiley is awesome.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

well that your opinion joey

care to respond gg

(/is playing dr phil)


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Joey,

It's his house, but you're welcome anytime.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

just ask mike to do it and be done with it...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

joey said:


> Well I know how Joey is, but I guess if he is a team rip member he should get them just like everybody else, regardless, he passed the test, other wise why did you guys made him take that test, if you were not going to accept him as rip member.


I never said he coudnt have the skulls. If you want him representing you...that is your decision..not mine. I dont care one way or the other.


> Don't get me wrong I knw he can be annoying sometimes, but GG just cause u don't like him doens't mean he is not a rip member IMO


You ever hear the expression you dont bite the hand that feeds you? If you want something from someone it doesnt take a genius to understand that is probably not the person to attack. It is not like I said anything to him....or he had anything to do with the situation....even if it were not a joke. He jumped into the middle of this thread and what did he do?.....he called me out. That fine..I can handle that...but dont turn around and ask me to go out of my way for you.

Im sure mike will be happy to hook him up.
[/quote]
dude, you dont feed me, hell you can probably barely feed yourself, i never attacked you, i attacked what seemed to be an unfair situation which you happened to be a part of...... not my fault.

and nobody is asking you to go out of any way for anyone, your a moderator of this site, you have duties, you imposed giving memebers of our groupd this honor and now your just casting me aside, once again not fair.
just cause you dont like someone does not mean you can single them out like that, its not very moderator like of you
[/quote]

april fools?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

/rips shovel from joeys hands

/attempts to fill hole with dirt


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> just ask mike to do it and be done with it...


Yeah you should just do that joey dont kiss anybodys ass' just for some skulls


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

whoa.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

This thread is crazy.... like Tazmanian Devil crazy...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joey said:


> your the one constantly acting like a 2 year old and throwing hissy fits over needles sh*t













> see this is the sh*t i mean, its like eveyone is affriad of someone with power, thats probably why GG hates me cause im not affraid to speak my mind about the unfair crap that happens here every now and then, especially when itg comes to his preference, which i am not so hes giving everyone else skulls even people who have been memebers for a shorter period of time than myself .


First off...this is an internet forum...to even hint that someone has power is a joke.....and to say that I hate you is totally inaccurate. I dont know you...so how could I hate you. I get tired of your antics. I get tired of your behavior..but to say that I hate you is way too strong of a feeling for this forum. The problem is that I dont play favorites. I dont treat anyone differently because of who they are...I treat the situation. That is what I have always done. When people act like a child I call them on it...I could care less about who they are.


> dude, you dont feed me, hell you can probably barely feed yourself, i never attacked you, i attacked what seemed to be an unfair situation which you happened to be a part of...... not my fault.


This is exactly the kind of thing I am talking about....and discussing theory is wasted on you.


> and nobody is asking you to go out of any way for anyone, your a moderator of this site, you have duties, you imposed giving memebers of our groupd this honor and now your just casting me aside, once again not fair.
> just cause you dont like someone does not mean you can single them out like that, its not very moderator like of you


First off...I didnt impose anything....If you had asked me like an adult...I would have taken the time to change your skulls...but dont judge my character and then ask me to do something for you....because it wont happen. I am not only a moderator of this site..but an adult with an actual life outside this forum. I dont appreciate being characterized as some asshole. So no...I am not going to take the 5 minutes it would take to change your profile on this site....sorry.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

are we there yet...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> just ask mike to do it and be done with it...


Yeah you should just do that joey dont kiss anybodys ass' just for some skulls
[/quote]
Wouldnt this statement imply that I asked for something? Oh...sorry...maybe not wanting to cater to someone acting like a "2 year old" is asking something...my bad.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> ahh joeyd u never learn.
> 
> dont argue with the assman bro...
> 
> even when hes wrong hes right


see this is the sh*t i mean, its like eveyone is affriad of someone with power, thats probably why GG hates me cause im not affraid to speak my mind about the unfair crap that happens here every now and then, especially when itg comes to his preference, which i am not so hes giving everyone else skulls even people who have been memebers for a shorter period of time than myself .
[/quote]

dude why the hell would i be afraid of GG, if i wasnt braking the rules? wich im not ( sometimes







)

hes a MOD and seemingly the most active one. yes he has to take some unpopular decisions sometimes, but thats his job.

and to be honest it takes alot to get him mad, you may not feel that whay but it does.

im not afraid of the yellow floods wrath, but i respect it.

period.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

who gives a rats ass about Internet skulls.
joey quit being a little girl and man up, or realize your being an ass.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

This thread was f*cking awesome! I just read thru the last 18 pages. Quite the rollercoaster. I was thinking to myself Either this is a huge joke or NJ is a total asshat. Turns out its both. HAHAH Just playin. your not a TOTAL asshat.









Joey'd I think you are confusing speaking your mind with mouthing off. If you didn't mouth off out of turn then I'm sure GG would have been more then fine with hookin you up. No ones stoppin you from gettin your skulls just your going to have to ask another admin to do it for you since you mouthed off at GG.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thats an excellent point gg

joey care to respond?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> who gives a rats ass about Team RIP.
> 
> oh... wait... I guess I do, since I post in here regularly.


fixed.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

.....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well... before ALL of the hall of fame potential is sucked out of this thread....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joey said:


> in terms of asking you, on the first page it was said i needed some by a considerate member,
> tihs is bullshit, GG your being unfair and im not gonna bow down to you for some f*cking skulls, if you didint wanna give them to me, you shouldnt have given them to other team memebers.
> and about this actual adult life you have outside this forum, well like thats just like your opinion man


Joey...you are such a dolt. Did you even think to look at your member group? I changed your skulls last night after I read this pm from you and realized that when you want to be...you really can act mature:


> ARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YETARE WE THERE YET
> SO WHEN DO I GET MY SKULLS?


I hope RIP is very proud of its member base....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Opened to let joey clean up his posts.

What a wacky thread.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ibtl ??

in before the lock/reopen/lock/reopen/lock


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/deletes new post by joey'd









joey, you said you wanted to clean up your posts. Any more new posts out of you and I'm re-locking it up for good.









you are soooooooooooooo close to being out of RIP. Very serious this time.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/see srods in full swing


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lockdown


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> /deletes new post by joey'd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think Joey has anything to clean up...he did what he had to do to get his way. I guess people have different methods to get what they want....and he got his precious skulls...so it worked...good job Joey


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GG sneaked in before the lock









I guess this could just be left open. If joey wants to commit RIP suicide... it's up to him. or.... joey could pretend like none of this ever happened......

/waves arms magically


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

acestro said:


> Very serious this time.


He's :vserious:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> GG sneaked in before the lock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happened, what is this you speak of


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

this is open again


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

meh


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Open


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Closed


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what did I miss????


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

sadboy said:


> what did I miss????


The date of the last post, apparently...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

oooooo its open..............i have the old skulls yay


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> what did I miss????


The date of the last post, apparently...
[/quote]

opps my bad but when I clicked new post, I saw it in the first page...... But my bad.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

lets talk politics????????????????? eeemmmmmm NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hof?

this is the best thread ever


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> hof?
> 
> this is the best thread ever :laugh:

































good point i want my rip skulls back............................


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

sadboy said:


> what did I miss????


The date of the last post, apparently...
[/quote]

opps my bad but when I clicked new post, I saw it in the first page...... But my bad.
[/quote]

/Wonders how that happened...software glitch, or something else...?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

good glitch though..........................hey hey hey


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I feel like I just woke up from a long nap and we are back in the days of rip......


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I feel like I just woke up from a long nap and we are back in the days of rip......

















do you want me to argue with you to simulate the old days of r.i.p


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I feel like I just woke up from a long nap and we are back in the days of rip......










me too i just remembered some pix i wanted to forget hahaha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ahhh good times...

the assman, emo joeyd, angry NJ and teh funnies and dramah..

/


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Seriously though...I think there was more talk of drama then actual drama. But if I remember correctly...it was all my fault...so what do i know


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lets call it politics.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> Ridiculous is GG's middle name
> 
> Gross "Ridiculous" Gurke, the Urinator










oh gosh 
/looks for gg's pix







hahaha i kid i kid...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> View attachment 158255


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my first photoshop ever lol


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh gosh flash backs hahaha hope my pix got lost in translation hahahahaha


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hahahahahah this thread has to be moved to HOF...................

oo man i forgot about ass hat of the week


----------

